# Some Budget Advice on an Ad Campaign.



## thetoltec (Oct 24, 2012)

*I am being hired for my first advertisement campaign for a worldwide Jeans Brand, but in Ecuador....what should my budget be, licensing, etc  ...any insight on a starting point....any information would be greatly appreciated! *&#8203;


----------



## thetoltec (Oct 24, 2012)

i am not sure if this would even be the right section to post in...if not..please forgive me...


----------



## KmH (Oct 24, 2012)

Rates vary by geographical area. What is generally industry standard in Ecuador would be different in the US, in Europe, and/or in Asia.

Licensing rates generally vary by the number of and types of media used, but for a worldwide ad campaign charging a % of the total media buy is often done to minimize the amount of paperwork involved.


----------

